# Storing Personal Items



## JaySonic (Aug 25, 2016)

For me, Uber is attractive because I can work whenever the hell I want, break when it pleases me etc. Sure the money is crap, but the flexibility is king for me. Im so sick of 9 to 5

So often my days involve working from 6am, heading home to change, going to a local yoga studio, then maybe head out to uber again (maybe !). Lately I have ended up at various beaches, and with the weather fast approaching summer here in Australia, I would sometimes like to break, and have a swim in the surf, or a snorkel.

But my next yoga studio membership isnt close to home so I would like to pack my mat, as well as beach gear such as a towel, swim shorts, tshirt and snorkel s they are always on-board.

Potential problem is,where should I put all this crap? I drive a Corolla Hatch. If I leave it in the back, that means mucking around when taking pax with luggage. Leave it in the back seat, well, most of my female pax use the back seat so it seems a bit unprofessional.

What do other drivers do about storing personal items in their vehicles? Maybe I will get a non see-through storage tote, flat and wide style, that can easily be moved from back to beach or front seat and doesn't look like I'm on the way to the beach all the time.

Pretty soon I want to buy a kayak for my uber breaks too, so I'll have that on the roof all the time. Maybe I could store my yoga mat and snorkel in the kayak.


----------



## JaySonic (Aug 25, 2016)

Oh and also some goggles and flippers, they need to be in my uber car as well.


----------



## Mountainsoloist (Nov 16, 2015)

I just put all my fun stuff on the trailer with my jet ski. Sometimes it's a little hard to turn around but it's worth it. The wetsuit goes in the lockbox under the seat and the beer stays in the cooler. It's really helpful when there are five riders. I don't have to turn them down anymore. I just let one of them ride on the jet ski and I email Uber so I can cash in on the great XL rates!


----------



## JaySonic (Aug 25, 2016)

Mountainsoloist said:


> I just put all my fun stuff on the trailer with my jet ski. Sometimes it's a little hard to turn around but it's worth it. The wetsuit goes in the lockbox under the seat and the beer stays in the cooler. It's really helpful when there are five riders. I don't have to turn them down anymore. I just let one of them ride on the jet ski and I email Uber so I can cash in on the great XL rates!


Unfortunately in my city, Uber are a bit more strict. They don't allow jetskis to be towed. And in what I thought was an incredibly unfair decision, they denied my draught beer and pizza oven trailer. Clearly Uber Corp does not care about the happiness of their customers.


----------



## PerthMercdriver (Sep 22, 2016)

JaySonic said:


> For me, Uber is attractive because I can work whenever the hell I want, break when it pleases me etc. Sure the money is crap, but the flexibility is king for me. Im so sick of 9 to 5
> 
> So often my days involve working from 6am, heading home to change, going to a local yoga studio, then maybe head out to uber again (maybe !). Lately I have ended up at various beaches, and with the weather fast approaching summer here in Australia, I would sometimes like to break, and have a swim in the surf, or a snorkel.
> 
> ...


----------



## Instyle (Oct 18, 2014)

Bag in the boot, strapped to the side so there is no confusion. Easy

Use a bag the same colour as the boot carpet if your worried about aesthetics or strap the goods up under the parcel shelf.


----------



## Drivingthecattlehome (Sep 13, 2016)

JaySonic said:


> For me, Uber is attractive because I can work whenever the hell I want, break when it pleases me etc. Sure the money is crap, but the flexibility is king for me. Im so sick of 9 to 5
> 
> So often my days involve working from 6am, heading home to change, going to a local yoga studio, then maybe head out to uber again (maybe !). Lately I have ended up at various beaches, and with the weather fast approaching summer here in Australia, I would sometimes like to break, and have a swim in the surf, or a snorkel.
> 
> ...


Haha. Sounds good


----------



## dcc. (Jul 25, 2016)

If your spare tyre sits below the lining of the boot, you can often lift up the lining and place a small bag/stuff in the middle of the spare tyre, but very much depends on your car.


----------



## Mountainsoloist (Nov 16, 2015)

JaySonic said:


> View attachment 63877
> 
> 
> Unfortunately in my city, Uber are a bit more strict. They don't allow jetskis to be towed. And in what I thought was an incredibly unfair decision, they denied my draught beer and pizza oven trailer. Clearly Uber Corp does not care about the happiness of their customers.


That is not right! Your impressive trailer setup would earn more stars for you and Uber, five at a time of course.


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

Ask your passengers to nurse your personal stuff on their knees.

If they complain, place your belongings on the seats and put the passengers on a roof rack (property strapped down of course).


----------

